# برادات استيراد الخارج بأعلي جودة للبيع بالسعودية



## البرادات (27 مارس 2018)

*للبيع لدينا
براد هولندي بحالة ممتازة ومبرد ثيرموكنج وارتفاع 270 سم
رقم العرض هو 217079
للبيع برادة van eck الهولنديه مع مبرد ثيرموكنج sl200 e
موديل 2007
مواصفات قياسية للسفر الدولي
الأبعاد : طول 13متر و 36 سم .. عرض 252 سم
ارتفاع 270 سم
شاسيه كامل قوي جدا مع محاور saf
للاستفسار : يرجي التواصل علي الارقام التالية هاتفيا او عبر رسائل الواتس اب
0509313043 من داخل السعودية
00966509313043 من خارج السعودية
#برادتك_عندنا












*​


----------

